# Fresh grooms



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I think they BOTH look awesome, but especially Vegas (aka uber Vinnie! :lol.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

They look great! I'd take is even shorter on Vegas' butt (down the back of his back legs) right down to the deepest part of the curve in at the knee... The shortest bit on Paris' butt is that deepest point in the curve of the back leg, and it is longer up right at her butt, and down below that point at her hocks. Gives that strong 'swoop' look! He does look good, just the back leg looks rather straight done like that...

And bugger 'bout Viennas poms, but they'll come back in! You could take a teeeny smidge off the top of the back ones to level it out a little more, but be careful not to take too much... I'd take it up slightly more at her elbows too...

Nice!  <3


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice! And poms seem to grow so fast so they will fill back in and honestly you still pulled it off and Vienna rocks it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've considered going closer on Vegas's rear angulation, but I've been thinking about going for the MAJOR flare that you see in the euro trims, where they start it out way high. I'll probably end up cutting it down though since his hock hair is so weak from wear.

Yeah I actually had to shave down more on her back poms, they were up higher than they were. I was so mad lol. I'll see how they look when they're not so freshly bathed, grooms seem to change just days after.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm, but even the super stylised euro flares don't start that far up on the *back*! To GET that style they are super short at the back of the back leg, right in to the inner curve. Like, *really* short (a 7 blade or equivalent) so that then the flared bits can flare out really huge at the base (and at the front of the back legs) and still have the 'swooping' style...

take a look at these minis and then scroll down for a few spoo pics too: Groomers BBS: Extreme Makeover Mini Poodle-Euro style

I'd go another 2-3 inches lower than you have into the curve of his back leg to make it 'pop' a bit more... It will make his hocks look bigger in comparison, and will add a bit more oomph to it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooomg.. those grooms are SO SEXY! A #7? Really?! I'll trust you.. ;D Could you put a line on my picture on how far I should take the blade before I start to scissor and blend please? ^^


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol why'd you have to post those grooms! They make mine look like crap! Rofl


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao, I know they're freekin AWWWWEEEESSSOOMME grooms, I'm seriously jealous of her talent! lol! Look down that thread a bit and winteroo explains how she uses a 7F on the butt of her spoo there! I use a 5F on Paris' back end, but she's white so even that short shows her skin underneath; a black could pull off the super short bit there without it showing so bad! lol.

this is Paris' butt freshly done with a 5F (it's not blended in yet there, but it makes it easier to see the 'lines' too!) I skim it in and out, if that makes sense; it makes for easier blending then!









Another pic with it finished & blended in:









Have attached your pics with lines... Note that the view from straight behind him wouldn't be a straight out line... skim the blade off from the deepest part of the curve; do it bit by bit, skim down & off, skim down a little further/deeper & off... until you get a nice curve in there. Clear as mud? lol!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Got it! I'll try that out tomorrow! Thanks tons FD!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

They look amazing! I'm jealous of your spoos huge topknots, I want Atticus' huge like that but I dont think that'll happen haha


----------



## oregonshar (Dec 9, 2010)

New to Poodle-hood, new to this forum ... too many questions ! 

Love the pics on this thread, they will be really useful to me. We have our Rayne, now 8 months. Fur matting around his head, his ears were a mess and I had to cut them down way too low (still getting flack from Hubby about this) We share the grooming duties, and so far he don't look too bad. I had a session with his breeder as a small pup.. needless to say, I have forgotten much of the details she gave me. 

Does anyone have pics of how to groom the belly, the inside of the ears? I think I cut his tummy too high, but I can't tell from the pics I have seen. 

And the best way to trim the feet? Blade size, special trimmers? We have a nice Conair (I think) trimmer with 4, 5, 10, 15 blades. I used a 4 on his face and tummy, feet. 

He doesn't look too bad really, but with anything, I like to do it right! We do our grooming in phases, trim the topknot about every other week. Ears, face and tummy maybe monthly. Hubby cut his main coat too short ( I didn't have the 4 blade yet) so his main coat has not been trimmed since early November. 

Thanks for anything you can help with.... 

PS I will try to make an album soon. Its difficult since I am the Mom and the Photographer too, he won't sit still for me yet!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

welcome oregonshar! 

For the tummy, boys are easy; just go up to as far as the tip of their penis reaches, maybe a smidge more but no need to go any further up. Clean all out in the groin too, and go down the inside of the thighs a LITTLE to clean it all out. Most poodles have fairly thin coat in there anyway, but even the fine coat still tangles so shaving it all out is more comfortable. This is known as a sanitary trim (the groin and around the vulva on girls, or around the penis for boys  )

Do you want fluffy feet or clean-shaven feet? Traditionally poodles have the clean-shaven foot, but there are lots that like the fluffy foot too, so how you trim it depends on what you're wanting!!!

For the clean-shaven foot, use the 10 blade in REVERSE (ie, against the lay of the hair; from the toe-nails up the foot) and shave it all off nice and slick. Just be careful to keep the blade fairly flat and don't dig the front edge into their toes cos that's the most common cause of irritation on poodle feet is being gouged! Just skim over it for now, and get used to it. It's fiddly to get the feet totally clean (between the toes and everything) but practise makes perfect. If you realise you're starting to 'dig' the hair out with the blade, then stop; go smoothly! You can always try again later too. 

The face is traditionally done with a 10 (or 15 or 30... Stick with a 10 while you're learning though!) in reverse too.

I don't trim inside a poodles ears unless it's really thick right up to the ear canal. All the poodles I know though are naturally pretty bare on the under side of their ears so I never trim it unless I'm shaving their ears in the german style...

Part of the face-shaving thing is to take it right from in front of the ear canal along the side of the face though, so this provides a nice close shave under where the ear sits so perhaps that's what you mean??



there are a ton of photos and info on here, so feel free to browse about and see what else you can learn too; you might find answers to questions you haven't thought of asking yet! haha


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Would like to make one comment, according to most the DVD's I've watched on pom pom, Jodi Murphy and Chris Polawski, they say to take to front poms a bit lower then the back? Just thought I'd throw that in there...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Pearlsmum said:


> Would like to make one comment, according to most the DVD's I've watched on pom pom, Jodi Murphy and Chris Polawski, they say to take to front poms a bit lower then the back? Just thought I'd throw that in there...


noooo, the front poms should be a tad higher than the back to give an uphill look...


----------

